# Standard concrete basements wall form sizes



## Cinci-Hal (Jan 2, 2012)

Trying to get an idea of what standard sizes are for poured concrete basement wall forms, in both widths and heights, so that when design a basement wall, or any stem wall for that matter, it doesn't cause more labor and cost than is necessary. For example, if the concrete wall from top of footing to top of concrete wall shows 8'-4" high, is that going to be more labor and cost? for width of walls, is it better to keep to certain dimensions. For example is 12' better than 13' or is 13' better than 13'-4", etc.?


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Cinci-Hal said:


> Trying to get an idea of what standard sizes are for poured concrete basement wall forms, in both widths and heights, so that when design a basement wall, or any stem wall for that matter, it doesn't cause more labor and cost than is necessary. For example, if the concrete wall from top of footing to top of concrete wall shows 8'-4" high, is that going to be more labor and cost? for width of walls, is it better to keep to certain dimensions. For example is 12' better than 13' or is 13' better than 13'-4", etc.?



Standard sizes for Symons forms start at 2'x1' and go to 10'x20',with all different sizes in-between.

As to width, a residential basement is usually 8", but you can make them any size you want.


----------



## Cinci-Hal (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for your response. Do most concrete sub subcontractors who are putting in basements have all the different sizes of forms or do they usually have a small selection of sizes that they use. What are the most common sizes? As for width of walls, I meant the horizontal lengths of the walls not the thickness. I assumed 8" was the most common thickness. Are there standard horizontal lengths of wall panels and lengths in the plan that could be problematic?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Why don't you do a search for, "concrete form sizes" on Google and learn from that? Get a basic understanding and come back and ask some pointed questions.


----------

